# Are you anxious about your biopsy? Read here.



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you have a thyroid biopsy scheduled and are worried about how it will go? There are a lot of scary stories out there about pain, bruising, swelling, etc. It's hard to find good stories so I thought I'd share my own and hopefully quell some anxiety for someone since I was a basket case.

I had my biopsy scheduled at the hospital first thing in the morning. The ultrasound tech was very friendly and professional, and she first did the ultrasound. This was actually less uncomfortable than my first ultrasound. It does press on your thyroid, but if you already have a big goiter it's nothing new. I just took slow breaths and it was fine.

The radiologist was paged, but he was double booked doing another procedure so I had to wait a half hour in the room. I turned the music up and started doing some lunges and squats since I wouldn't be able to exercise later and it was kind of funny. I had to do something because my phone had no service! And it got some nervous energy out. When the tech returned she was laughing about the music being loud. They were very apologetic about the wait, but I didn't expect to zip in and out of there anyway.

The radiologist came in, as well as a guy from the lab who would look at each sample to determine if he got enough cells. The doctor explained the procedure, marked my neck for entry, and got started. The tech was guiding with US and warned that the numbing shot was like a bee sting. It was not even that bad. After the bee sting, he took 4 passes which were very rhythmic and didn't hurt, just pressure. Then he switched to the other side and did the same. They confirmed enough samples were taken, put some bandaids on, gave me and ice pack and sent me out.

The anticipation is really the worst part. I didn't bruise, and was a little swollen and sore that day. I went right back to work with a scarf on and iced it on and off. The next few days I was a little sore. No one knew I had it done.

Tips:
- Don't think about it constantly. Find something to busy your mind/body with.
- Just breathe. Slow, deep breaths relax your body and decrease your pain. If you are tense, I think it would hurt more. Do this before and during the procedure. 
- Ask questions. I knew exactly what would happen, and it was actually much better than expected.

Afterwards, pay no attention to how long the results take to get back. I started calling my doctor 1-2x/day but the "2 day turnaround" turned into a week. They are busy, and unless it's a very urgent cancer case, they aren't going to stay after work to make these calls which are very routine for them. It sucks, but again the waiting is the worst. There is no purpose to the days I spent riddled with anxiety. It does not affect the results and stress is terrible for you. Get busy with other things, and realize that this is a process. Even if it's cancer, it's not like you can speed everything up and get it done all in one day. You have to learn to live in the unknown, roll with the uncertainty, and find some relaxation somehow. When you put expectations on something, you end up getting disappointed if it doesn't happen exactly when you thought.

Ok time to take my own advice!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SuzieSocialWorker said:


> Do you have a thyroid biopsy scheduled and are worried about how it will go? There are a lot of scary stories out there about pain, bruising, swelling, etc. It's hard to find good stories so I thought I'd share my own and hopefully quell some anxiety for someone since I was a basket case.
> 
> I had my biopsy scheduled at the hospital first thing in the morning. The ultrasound tech was very friendly and professional, and she first did the ultrasound. This was actually less uncomfortable than my first ultrasound. It does press on your thyroid, but if you already have a big goiter it's nothing new. I just took slow breaths and it was fine.
> 
> ...


This is lovely and I am sure it will help many who post here who are scheduled for FNA.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for that. I'm going for my second one on Oct 8th for an inconclusive I had back in July. I know what I'm facing and trying not to worry but your post makes perfect sense so I will remember all the good tips!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brejim said:


> Thank you for that. I'm going for my second one on Oct 8th for an inconclusive I had back in July. I know what I'm facing and trying not to worry but your post makes perfect sense so I will remember all the good tips!


How have you been feeling? Will you let us know how the FNA goes on 10/8/13?


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, please let us know. I'm facing my 2nd in November sometime so I would love to know how your 2nd one goes and if they get better results.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Not feeling great. Still having pain in my thyroid area as well as glands. I agreed to have the 2nd FNA even though It's so cystic and on the larger size, I think the results will be the same. Having it done at a hospital this time with the actual radiologist so maybe someone different doing the biopsy might have a different outcome. It grew from June 4th (2.5c) to Sept (2.7c). Not a huge jump but is continuing to grow. 
I'll keep you posted after I hear. I'm having it the 8th and going on vacation the 11th to FLA so not sure I want "that" phone call while on vacation but I believe it will be inconclusive again anyway. We'll make our plan after the biopsy as to what will happen. I have many many nodules so I will be ok if he suggests removal after the past 7 years of watching.
Thanks all!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Good luck brejim! FYI, I asked the radiologist about growth because both nodules were 0.1 cm bigger than in May, and he said that there is a 0.1 margin of error so don't take that as an absolute measurement of growth.

As much as this sucks, there are other things going on in your life to focus on. Don't let whatever news it is ruin a vacation or make you worry. Either way, once you're on vacation there's nothing you can do from FLA so what's the purpose of worrying about it? Easier said than done, but just know that eventually this will be resolved and it's a process, and it will just be one small part of your life in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brejim said:


> Not feeling great. Still having pain in my thyroid area as well as glands. I agreed to have the 2nd FNA even though It's so cystic and on the larger size, I think the results will be the same. Having it done at a hospital this time with the actual radiologist so maybe someone different doing the biopsy might have a different outcome. It grew from June 4th (2.5c) to Sept (2.7c). Not a huge jump but is continuing to grow.
> I'll keep you posted after I hear. I'm having it the 8th and going on vacation the 11th to FLA so not sure I want "that" phone call while on vacation but I believe it will be inconclusive again anyway. We'll make our plan after the biopsy as to what will happen. I have many many nodules so I will be ok if he suggests removal after the past 7 years of watching.
> Thanks all!


I hate to hear about the pain. It is best to have this done at the hospital; very excellent.

In any case, that critter has to come out. You should not be in pain nor should you have swollen lymph nodes.

Have a great time in Florida!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh I intend on having a fun vacation believe me.
I need it so badly. Just wished I felt better but a little beach, sunshine and frozen drink we'll be a good distraction 

Thanks all.
Keep you posted. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! It's good to hear it wasn't so bad for you. I've noticed that the more I read about the FNA, the more anxious it makes me. Maybe ignorance is bliss for me! I'm not so much worried about the FNA as I am the results.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Carmen, the waiting is the hardest part but really, you're just waiting to hear if you need a surgery or not. If it is benign, then you have to make some choices depending on your situation about treatment if needed. If not, you have surgery and almost always don't have to do anything else except maybe RAI. I feel lucky that mine came back atypical because I knew something was going on and no one listened to me, and this made the choice easy. Hang in there!!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Well today is the day for my 2nd biopsy. Taking deep breaths and trying to relax. 1p can't come soon enough. I was up at 4:30am. Couldn't sleep so a nice nap after the biopsy is definately in order!!


----------



## Kelly25 (Oct 3, 2013)

brejim said:


> Well today is the day for my 2nd biopsy. Taking deep breaths and trying to relax. 1p can't come soon enough. I was up at 4:30am. Couldn't sleep so a nice nap after the biopsy is definately in order!!


Do try to get some rest after your procedure...you deserve it. Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Got my results today. Non diagnostic again today. Doc says wait and re check again or take it out. I am leaning toward taking it out??


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

After the 3rd non-diagnostic FNA I elected to have it removed, on the basis that it seemed unlikely that FNA was ever going to tell me what it was.

In my case, it turned out to be cancer. I wasted about 7 months on FNAs and wish with hindsight I'd given up much earlier and gone for removal.

Just my point of view - I'm sure there are lots of people out there living quite happily with non-diagnostic results and everlasting follow-ups. I just knew I couldn't do it...


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh brejim that is so frustrating. When my surgeon asked me if I want to do a partial and wait on the other half, the thought of biopsies and ultrasounds for years wasn't even an option. You have a significant (not huge) growing nodule and pain, I would lean toward a clean removal and no more worries.

I don't want to diminish anyone else's experiences, but through this whole process I would think that non-diagnostic would be the most frustrating result because you don't know what course to take. Good luck with your decision and know that you do have some control over what will happen!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

SuzieSocialWorker said:


> I don't want to diminish anyone else's experiences, but through this whole process I would think that non-diagnostic would be the most frustrating result because you don't know what course to take. Good luck with your decision and know that you do have some control over what will happen!


I have to agree! The upside of a cancer diagnosis is that you more or less know what you are in for...


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have an amazing surgeon from one of the top Boston Hospitals so I trust his judgement. He wants to take the whole thing so that's what I will do. I am just afraid of all the medicine adjustments and working full time. Unfortunately I have had a surgical breast biopsy, and major back surgery all in the past year. Already high risk for breast cancer so I need to just be done with the waiting and watching my thyroid and deal with whatever the outcome is.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I think a lot of people on this board have struggled with the med adjustments. Keep it in context that there are thousands of people who don't struggle much with this and therefore have no reason to post online. My mom's had synthroid after RAI for like 20 years now and it's not dramatic for her to need a dose adjustment - I never saw big swings or symptoms. The woman I met who had my surgeon said she hasn't had an issue, and my surgeon didn't even seem to have that on his radar - I don't think he's seen a whole lot of issues. I think if we stay on top of our symptoms and labs, and think positively, it will go well overall


----------



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I'm going in Tuesday for my biopsy. Getting nervous!


----------



## OhGee (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I had my biopsy this morning. I'm still a little swollen and quite tender but now, just wait for follow up with my Dr. next week to get the results.

I have a single solid nodule on my right lobe. It's slightly larger than it was in December at 1.7 cm x 1.6 cm and there are "calcifications" inside of it. I hope that it is benign but am not sure what "calcifications" could be if it isn't cancer.

I am scheduled to see a surgeon for a consultation on Nov. 25th.

This message board/website is very helpful because of all the people who have or are going through the same thing.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

If it's any help, OhGee, the waiting is definitely the worse part!

Just keep in mind that, even if it is dodgy, it can be treated and you can get on with the rest of your life.

(and yes, mine turned out to be cancer, and yes, a year on, I'm fine and getting on with my life!)

I don't think calcification means it's definitely cancer - it's just something which makes people more careful when they are dealing with solitary thyroid nodules.

Good luck - let us know what happens.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, calcification does not = cancer, but its certainly a red flag. Hopefully you feel much better soon!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Just to add a twist, aside from my extreme hypocalcemia.. post op, my bigger nodule actually had less cancer in it than my smaller nodule which my first endo wouldnt biopsy and came back as less of a chance according to biopsy. If I did a PT instead of TT, I would have left the bigger cancer in. Just a thought for people considering the PT. My big nodule only had a 1mm cancer which could be easily missed. So the size and biopsy don't always predict accurately. Go with your gut!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SuzieSocialWorker said:


> Just to add a twist, aside from my extreme hypocalcemia.. post op, my bigger nodule actually had less cancer in it than my smaller nodule which my first endo wouldnt biopsy and came back as less of a chance according to biopsy. If I did a PT instead of TT, I would have left the bigger cancer in. Just a thought for people considering the PT. My big nodule only had a 1mm cancer which could be easily missed. So the size and biopsy don't always predict accurately. Go with your gut!


That is right. You have given very very good advice to all who come here based on your own personal experience which was very good decision-making.

How are you feeling these days? A lot better; I hope?


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes I am feeling so much better, thanks for asking  As my surgeon said, the complications were all worth it because it did end up being cancer. Although they said it was so small it probably wouldn't have ever grown into anything, I'm glad it's out. And the fact my Hashi's made it so difficult to remove, that tells me it's not a normal gland to leave all of my regulating duties to.

Now I'm getting a crash course in parathyroid function, so I'll be a wealth of information after all this!

PS My incision looks amazing!


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Good to hear your home and doing well. I can only imagine what you have been through. It seems as though you have maintained a positive attitude through it all which is great! Taken care and keep us posted on how you are doing! Gina


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all,

My biopsy is scheduled for this coming Monday 11/18/13. It will be done at a hospital in the outpatient center. I just had a call from the nurse asking the normal questions and was told there is anesthesia involved. I thought they just numb the area? Has anyone had a biopsy with anesthesia? Just a little nervous. All my labs are normal, just waiting on the thyroid antibodies test to come back. And I really have no symptoms of having a crazy thyroid. Hope everything is well. I have only one nodule 1.5 cm in size on my right lobe and it is complex.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If they do use anesthesia, it is local -- I've never heard of general for a thyroid biopsy. 

They didn't use a local or numbing spay with my biopsy. It was still easy peasy. Good luck!


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok, good! Thanks Joplin. I've never had any major surgery or general anesthesia. I am a big baby with pain so maybe this is a good thing for me!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the anticipation is the worst of it all. I was stung by a wasp on my neck a few days before my biopsy and I thought that was MUCH more uncomfortable.


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

oh wow, well that's good to hear! She told me not to eat after midnight and do not take aleve,aspirin, or ibuprofen 5 days before. So I was kind of like huh, isn't this supposed to be a real quick thing?!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I only had Lidocaine injected right before the passes, and it didn't hurt at all. You'll be fine!


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Suzie! I am just ready to get this over with!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry, I've been away for awhile. Sorry to hear your results came back inconclusive again, but glad you are going ahead and having it removed. I have my 2nd FNA next week, so I may be in the same situation as well. I've 99% made up my mind that if I am, I will also choose to have it removed. I know there is a fear of trying to get the meds correct, but I'd rather take that chance than be stuck with US and FNA's every few months.

Best of luck, and I'm playing catch-up so you may have already had your TT by now. I'm still reading.


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just wanted to say waiting for your results SUCK! I think that is defintely the worst part of this... :sad0049:

How long did it take for your results to get back? I had my biopsy Monday morning.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine were in to the doctor within 3 days, but I had to wait over a week and a half for my appt - he wouldn't tell me over the phone. So relax and don't put expectations on it because then you will get pissed when it doesn't go your way!


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope he doesn't make me come in! He gave me my blood work results over the phone, hopefully he will do the same with this. I keep thinking most are benign, it'll be ok. But it's hard to not think the worst...


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Well mine were only atypical, and he still wouldn't tell me over the phone just because there was a lot to discuss. I imagine if I heard that over the phone, it would have made me crazy until my appointment, during which it really only took a few minutes to discuss and come to a decision. So either way it's for your own good!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had mine in three business days (biospy on a Friday, resutls on a Tuesday). He told me it was cancer over the phone, which was more than fine with me!


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

That is true, Suzie. Thanks, I will just need to take a deep breath and stop worrying because it's out of my hands now. I'll have to update when I hear something.

Thanks again


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

That's a quick turnaround Joplin. I am hoping they will call me later today one way or another. Or at least before the weekend! I called the nurse this AM and she said she would let me know once she hears something, now whether or not that's to tell me what the results were or my next appt, I don't know!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I did call every day to ask, until I got the answer that yes they're in, no you can't be told! Agh!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It was a quick turn around. I was told it would be about a week, but (later) when I went in for the surgical consult, my surgeon said the pathologist (in-hospital) told him it was a case where you looked through the lense and said "Yup, cancer" (as opposed to having to do a close examination, genetic testing etc).


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh wow. Well, the nurse who assisted the doctor doing the biopsy told me the results normally take about 2 days. They do everything in the hospital. So, that is what I am going by.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

My ENT scheduled the 2nd biopsy for next Wednesday and a follow-up appointment with him the following Wednesday. Last time they called me in 3 days then made me come in a few days later, which stunk because I just worried. This time, I'm much more comfortable knowing I already know when I will find out.


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well I heard from them today so that was 4 days. They didn't make me come in again. She told me over the phone and it was benign! So I am so glad they didn't make me come in for that. 
We just have to monitor it for now. 
Thanks for everyone's replies


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Joplin!!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay!! Wonderful news


----------



## disneyfan83 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you Suzie!
Thanks for everyone who replied!


----------

